

Show HN: Applebananaderek.com - jcgun
http://www.applebananaderek.com/

======
minimaxir
There's a difference between quirky and random, and just plain random.

------
tmchow
I laughed only because this is insanely weird. I could even see myself making
this site as a joke but wouldn't post it as a Show HN project.

------
mzjs
I don't at all understand this.

------
michaelrhansen
wat.

